# Kodiak Island 2021 deer hunt



## brushbuster

Proper lacing techniques really help taking pressure off that heel


----------



## TVCJohn

^....that was an informative vid...thanks.


----------



## brushbuster

TVCJohn said:


> ^....that was an informative vid...thanks.


I havent seen you post here in awhile. maybe i havent noticed, anyways, good to see you posting.


----------



## downfloat

Great boot lacing video, once I watched it made total sense, but never thought about it. Thanks for sharing.


Sent from my moto g power using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TVCJohn

brushbuster said:


> I havent seen you post here in awhile. maybe i havent noticed, anyways, good to see you posting.


I've been hanging out on the TVC Bay Fishing thread. That's where I have been posting up fishing (and some hunting) pics and vids. Got some nice pics and vids there. Everyone is pretty good about posting up their stuff.









Official Grand Traverse Bays 2021


I noticed alot of water fleas on the rigger cable last Saturday.




www.michigan-sportsman.com


----------



## QDMAMAN

@Huntmaster123 gave me some pointers on lacing boots when he and I hunted Idaho in 2014, the difference in fit and comfort vs my 2012 hunt was indescribable with my Danner Pronghorns!
When several of us went to the North Slope of the Brookes Range for caribou in 2018, most of us took hip boots. @Huntmaster123, @koz bow bow, and myself all bought the Yoder welded chap hippers and they performed flawlessly. Yoder Chaps & Boots | Timber Creek Dog Supply
We did some climbing but not as extreme as what we do elk hunting in Idaho and I never got a single hot spot on any part of my feet. I'm taking them on this trip as well as my Meindals with KUIU gators.
Blacktail can be hunted in AK on the same day you fly, unlike most other species. I anticipate that after we fly in, set, camp, and get the raft ready that we'll have an hour or 2 to scout/hunt. I'll start with the hippers and see what will be the best option after that. We're also going to do some fishing so the hippers will come in handy for that.
Hard to believe that it's been almost 11 months since we made the decision to take this trip and it'll be over with before we know it!


----------



## PunyTrout

Kodiak is no joke. Good luck and stay safe fellas. Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## dhosera

Brush is the man for AK hunts on here. I'll be quite curious on how you guys do, If I recall you contemplated a float trip on Kodiak but it sounds like you changed that plan? 

We did Kodiak Deer/Ducks/Fox and Fishing in 16' and its certainly a blast. There's another group of (6) from Michigan going here in 2 weeks, but they're going boat based as we did and I don't know if any of them are on MS. 

I didn't make it to AK this year with everything we have on the schedule, but 2022 we will be up there for 2 trips and 3 weeks! Sightseeing/fishing trip with my new bride in the summer and then I'll be headed back into the Brooks for a Moose, Grizz & Caribou float hunt 

Good Luck Brush


----------



## TVCJohn

PunyTrout said:


> Kodiak is no joke.


^...X1000. I've been there 4 times fishing and/or hunting. Tried to get stationed there but ended up in Puerto Rico both times. The natural beauty and ruggedness is awesome and intimidating at the same time. Ya leave wanting more...at least I did. However many of my buds who were stationed and lived there any length of time were ready to leave when their time came up. Reading and re-living the trips and reading some of you guys are leaving any day now has me thinking of going back up again. A few more picks from another trip.

You can just about walk on top of the salmon stacked up in the river.










You're not alone....










Bear feasting....


----------



## brushbuster

dhosera said:


> Brush is the man for AK hunts on here. I'll be quite curious on how you guys do, If I recall you contemplated a float trip on Kodiak but it sounds like you changed that plan?
> 
> We did Kodiak Deer/Ducks/Fox and Fishing in 16' and its certainly a blast. There's another group of (6) from Michigan going here in 2 weeks, but they're going boat based as we did and I don't know if any of them are on MS.
> 
> I didn't make it to AK this year with everything we have on the schedule, but 2022 we will be up there for 2 trips and 3 weeks! Sightseeing/fishing trip with my new bride in the summer and then I'll be headed back into the Brooks for a Moose, Grizz & Caribou float hunt
> 
> Good Luck Brush


Yeah there was concern about drop off and pick up points on the river that time of year, so i opted for a large inland lake nearby. the lake is 3 miles long by a mile wide. We will have a zodiak boat and motor for mobility. One of these days i hope to do that river, I want to catch some steelies damnit! 
Im pretty sure i have one trip planned for next year and would love to do two again. It all comes down to time and money, haha. Sounds like your trips will be exciting!


----------



## Skibum

Have a great trip guys. I’ll be looking forward to your report. Planning to go in 22 with a couple buddies who have hunted Kodiak prior. It will be my retirement present to myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## deepwoods

Following along. Can't wait to hear the tales.


----------



## QDMAMAN

We’re in Anchorage. Fly to Kodiak in about 7 hours.


----------



## Nostromo

Joel/AK said:


> Boots are in the top 2 most overlooked but important piece of gear.
> 
> I picked up a set of lowas sheep hunters about 15 years ago and still wearing them. Treads about gone but still waterproof. Best $400 I ever spent. They never hurt my feet and gave good stiff ankle support.
> 
> Wonder if I can get them resoled?


Rebuild Just be honest with yourself about the boots condition. 15 years is a long time for boots.


----------



## Nostromo

QDMAMAN said:


> We’re in Anchorage. Fly to Kodiak in about 7 hours.
> View attachment 796137


Good Hunting!


----------



## brushbuster

6 days of travel for 6 days of hunting


----------



## brushbuster

Anchorage is socked in


----------



## jr28schalm

brushbuster said:


> 6 days of travel for 6 days of hunting


Gl, I'll be looking for the lady with the new truck at the local watering hole..lol


----------



## QDMAMAN

jr28schalm said:


> Gl, I'll be looking for the lady with the new truck at the local watering hole..lol


Good luck!
She prefers men with a full set ofteeth!


----------



## jr28schalm

QDMAMAN said:


> Good luck!
> She prefers men with a full set ofteeth!


Shet man, I never touched meth. Gl luck to you 2.


----------



## brushbuster

Let me take a minute to talk about bears. I've been going to Alaska for over 40 years now and I always get the, " what about the bears" question. Haha everyone is afraid of bears. It really makes me laugh. Yes there are bears in Alaska, but to be so scared as to not go on a trip like this is beyond me. The ole "a shot is like ringing a dinner bell" is pure bull puckey. Or the one guy quarters and one guy stands gaurd ********. My god, I seen more bears in Anchorage than I have any where else. We saw three bears total. 2 were probably a mile away. We did have tracks near camp but we were camped next to a lake full of spawning salmon. On our last day we hunted we spotted a bear 200 yards up the mountain from us eating berries. We let him know we were there and after 3 shots fired and a bunch of yelling and arm waving the bear took off out of sight. Bears are everywhere in Alaska, keep cool, be bear aware and enjoy your Alaska experience.


----------



## brushbuster

So after I left Leon and Tony to tend to Leon's deer I head up to a saddle to take in the view. What a spectacular sight it was over looking the next lake basin.
I decided to skirt the mountain top in the next saddle. I slowly moved my way along watching the patches of tag alder below me for movement. After about 30 minutes a buck pops up and is moving away from me 185 yards. I draw my rifle up only to watch him dissapear into the brush. He then pops out again quite a ways from me and closed in on the next saddle in a patch of brush. I decide to get on the back side of the mountain top and move in on him behind the cover of the mountain top. It took me 45 minutes to reach the next saddle. As crested the saddle and peered over the edge I spotted the buck, 265 yards. Boom! He didn't move. Boom! Nothing. Boom!. He moves out 300 yards. Boom!. He takes off and doesn't stop running for a few minutes and then settles down to a non challant walk. Well, I suck at long distance shooting.
I decide to head back towards camp thinking of getting back to camp before dark and possibly get the raft inflated. Half way down the mountain I see 2 bucks on a ridge top looking at me. 265 yards away. 3 more shots and I still suck at long distance shooting. They walk away and I head towards camp disgusted that I didn't invest more time shooting long distance. 150 yard shots at my range didn't cut it.
As I near camp I see Tony in the raft headed to camp.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Waif said:


> I read Adam's account of this bear /hunt.
> Not sure I could sleep on the island with both eyes closed....
> 
> View attachment 793730


I for sure cannot.


----------



## brushbuster

Meeting the boys back at camp i get razzed for getting out of the packing detail and raft inflation. Im handed a beer and we get ready to make supper. tender loin and mashed potatoes is on the menu.
The next morning all 3 of us head backup the mountain behind camp. This time there are bear tracks in our trail. we continue on glassing the mountains when we spot a group of deer on the next mountain over. they are quite a ways away and Tonly and leon head out after them and i continue on by myself further up the mountain.


GrizzlyHunter said:


> I for sure cannot.


we slept like babys


----------



## brushbuster

After I left the boys I didn't see a thing all day. Later in the after noon I glassed the mountain they were on and spotted them way up next to a patch of alder. Blood in the snow stuck out like a sore thumb and I watched them roll the buck down the mountain and the breaking down of the quarters. I watched them leave and make way for our trail we came in on. We meet up and I get razzed again for missing out on the packing detail. I did offer to take out Tony's cape and antlers. My knee however was giving me horrendous pain. I'm not getting any younger and I wonder how many more mountains I'll be able to climb.
I'll let @QDMAMAN post about his deer kill and post pictures up of his buck.


----------



## TVCJohn

brushbuster said:


> Let me take a minute to talk about bears. I've been going to Alaska for over 40 years now and I always get the, " what about the bears" question. Haha everyone is afraid of bears. It really makes me laugh. Yes there are bears in Alaska, but to be so scared as to not go on a trip like this is beyond me. The ole "a shot is like ringing a dinner bell" is pure bull puckey. Or the one guy quarters and one guy stands gaurd ******. My god, I seen more bears in Anchorage than I have any where else. We saw three bears total. 2 were probably a mile away. We did have tracks near camp but we were camped next to a lake full of spawning salmon. On our last day we hunted we spotted a bear 200 yards up the mountain from us eating berries. We let him know we were there and after 3 shots fired and a bunch of yelling and arm waving the bear took off out of sight. Bears are everywhere in Alaska, keep cool, be bear aware and enjoy your Alaska experience.



Somewhat safe advice. I can't speak for all of Alaska but I know on Kodiak you have to be smart about what you're doing WRT the bears. I'm of the opinion those bears do know what the shooting is about. After I shot my deer, a bear was heading over to my location. My buddy pushed it off the road as it was heading up the mountain I was on. We didn't see it coming back down on the pack out. That said....I wasn't too far out of town and I suspect those "town" bears have associated the noise from the locals shooting to a gut pile. While I was hunting there on Kodiak, we (the USCG) had to medivac a guy who made the mistake of dragging his deer back to the USFS cabin where they were staying. A sow and cubs cut his drag track, followed it to him and got him by the cabin. He got chewed on some but survived. Over the years I know we medivaced numerous bear attack victims up there. Duck hunters were the other ones who sometimes had bear issues there. Like ya said....be bear smart and pay attention to what you're doing. I definitely wouldn't let the bears stop me from a trip to Kodiak.


----------



## brushbuster

TVCJohn said:


> Somewhat safe advice. I can't speak for all of Alaska but I know on Kodiak you have to be smart about what you're doing WRT the bears. I'm of the opinion those bears do know what the shooting is about. After I shot my deer, a bear was heading over to my location. My buddy pushed it off the road as it was heading up the mountain I was on. We didn't see it coming back down on the pack out. That said....I wasn't too far out of town and I suspect those "town" bears have associated the noise from the locals shooting to a gut pile. While I was hunting there on Kodiak, we (the USCG) had to medivac a guy who made the mistake of dragging his deer back to the USFS cabin where they were staying. A sow and cubs cut his drag track, followed it to him and got him by the cabin. He got chewed on some but survived. Over the years I know we medivaced numerous bear attack victims up there. Duck hunters were the other ones who sometimes had bear issues there. Like ya said....be bear smart and pay attention to what you're doing. I definitely wouldn't let the bears stop me from a trip to Kodiak.


I don't know, after 20 dinner bells fired not one bear came rushing in. I think a lot of that myth is simply coincidence. A bear is close by a deer is killed scent is in the air a bear comes in and hunter decides it was the dinnerbell effect. I was a little concerned after we started piling deer up inside our bear fence perimeter. Tony spent a day deboning quarters. We hauled several meat bags up from the boat to camp. You could definitely see specks of blood in the trail from boat to camp. I decided to run more fencing to extend the bear perimiter a little farther out. Basically a second fence.


----------



## jatc

How most outdoor writers describe hunting camp in Alaska.


----------



## brushbuster

jatc said:


> How most outdoor writers describe hunting camp in Alaska.


Haha, yup that's exactly what it was like.


----------



## brushbuster

On the next day we head out a little earlier making our way up the valley. We immediately kick up a doe, she wanders off in no big hurry stopping often to look back trying to figure out what we are. As daylight rapidly approached we break out the binos and start scanning. "Deer!" "Bucks!" "Nice ones!" We spotted a small herd out of range down low close to the beach where we were initially dropped. It was game on, both Tony and Leon whisper out, "you're up Brad!" We used cover to move in on them. As we approached they moved up and ultimately out of sight. We decided to get up high and traverse over to them and hopefully shoot down on them. The going was quite grueling. Tag alders, slippery Creek crossings, briar tangles and a foot of wet snow was part of our course for our 1000 foot elevation climb above the crap. Seemed like a couple hours passed before we made it above tree line and we were a bit taxed. After a few snacks and drinks we started our traverse toward the herd. We worked our way slowly scouring the numerous openings below us. Out shoots a doe. Then a buck, back in cover they go. I take off on a fast March ahead to get to a hump so I could see past the finger ridge heading down the mountain. Leon gave me his gun and said your good to 300 before adjustment is needed. A buck pops out I range him at 220, drop to my knees place my hiking stick handles in a x and use them as a rest. Steady, calm, boom. Buck goes down. "Spined him"!. One more shot puts him to rest. I sat there for a minute in jubilee. Tony disappeared back to where we came from and Leon stayed put. I see more movement down below. I spot another buck staring at me in the brush. I had another tag in my pocket so it was game on again. As soon as I get the cross hairs on him he moves out of sight. A doe pops out below again and I motion Leon to come over. Once he arrives a nice buck shows him self. I hand Leon's rifle over to him and said you're up. The majestic buck comes out in plain view and we both get giddy at his sight. Wow. Shoot em! I can't get steady exclaims Leon. 300 I say shoot! Nothing. The buck follows the doe back into the brush. Another doe jumps out followed by another magnificent buck. Leon again takes aim and boom, the buck is obviously hit but he stays put. Shoot em! Boom, the buck takes off into the alders and lays down. I don't think our smiles could get any bigger. We watch the buck for the next 20 minutes. Tony meets back up to us and says he lost something and went back to try and find it. We continue to watch the buck in his bed for probably another 20 minutes before we decide its getting late afternoon and we have a bit of work ahead of us. Tony goes down one end ahead of the buck, Leon goes down behind the buck I go down the middle. As we close in the buck stands and Leon shoots a hole through it's heart and the buck takes a death run through the crap down the mountain. Tony and Leon skirt the patch of brush and I bird dog the short blood trail. Woohoo I shout!. We all meet up at the dead buck. High fives, congrats and hugs took place as we marvel at Leon's 2nd buck. Tony grabs the buck and skids him down the snowy mountain to Lakeshore below. Leon and I recover my buck snap pics high five and roll the buck to the lake next to where Tony was. Tony heads back to camp to get the boat while Leon and I break down the 2 bucks. One was finished and the 2nd one started on before Tony made it back to us. All three of us busied ourselves with tasks at hand getting the meat in the boat. Once finished. Tony and Leon motor off leaving me to button up the processing site. It wasn't long before Tony made it back to pick me up.


----------



## Spike Dog

That is awesome BB, thanks for sharing!

Are they Sitka Blacktail deer?


----------



## brushbuster

Spike Dog said:


> That is awesome BB, thanks for sharing!
> 
> Are they Sitka Blacktail deer?


Yes Sitka blacktail.


----------



## Spike Dog

Do they taste like whitetails?


----------



## brushbuster

Spike Dog said:


> Do they taste like whitetails?


Some say blacktails is the best tasting venison on the planet. I personally could not tell any difference, it was good though.


----------



## brushbuster

Nothing real special happened our last 2 days other than the bear incident on the last hunt day, which was nothing more than seeing a bear and alerting the bear to our presence allowing the bear to decide to run off.
Kodiak is definitely a special place. I had a lot of fun and it was such an awesome experience to be there. Camp was great with great friends. Everyone pulled their weight, had fun remained positive throughout, and enjoyed the wilds of Alaska.
I highly recomend this trip and want to say dont let the fear of bears hold you back.
Feel free to contact me if anyone has questions regarding gear to take or who to fly with.
Next Alaska trip will be bristol bay region floating down the Aniak river in search of leopard rainbows.


----------



## The Doob

My son and I leave for Kodiak next Tuesday for a 6 day stay at Raspberry Island Remote Lodge. Trading e-mails with the owner/operator, Birch Robbins, we learn that the bucks are still hurting from the tough 2019 winter. Lots of does and fawns but not many big bucks. 
This info simplifies our planning as we will stay with the original itinerary and sea duck hunt for the four days of hunting that we booked. Harlequins and Barrows goldeneye are the main target but all three scoters will get some attention as well. Wouldn't mind running across one of the color phase foxes to boot.


----------



## Huntmaster143

Looks like a blast guys!! Kodiak is special, but the old boat is nice and warm at night!! Lol!


----------



## brushbuster

Huntmaster143 said:


> Looks like a blast guys!! Kodiak is special, but the old boat is nice and warm at night!! Lol!


Night wasnt bad, frozen boots in the morning were tough.


----------



## TVCJohn

Coincidentally, we were talking about the bears on Kodiak the other day. Here is a new Kodiak bear/deer hunt. These guys had two bear encounters. The first bear took their deer while it was being field dressed. They shot the first bear the next day as it was hanging around the deer it took. The second bear encounter was while they were cleaning the first bear. That bear came in on them. Good footage of both bears.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## QDMAMAN

TVCJohn said:


> Coincidentally, we were talking about the bears on Kodiak the other day. Here is a new Kodiak bear/deer hunt. These guys had two bear encounters. The first bear took their deer while it was being field dressed. They shot the first bear the next day as it was hanging around the deer it took. The second bear encounter was while they were cleaning the first bear. That bear came in on them. Good footage of both bears.
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> 
> 
> " title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>



The dock in the background when they were loading the plane, is the dock we used when we flew in and out. 
It's possible that their plane is the same plane that delivered the air pump to us on day 2. The color matches.


----------



## brushbuster

QDMAMAN said:


> The dock in the background when they were loading the plane, is the dock we used when we flew in and out.
> It's possible that their plane is the same plane that delivered the air pump to us on day 2. The color matches.


that's Roland's plane


----------



## QDMAMAN

brushbuster said:


> that's Roland's plane


So, is it the plane that dropped our air pump?


----------



## brushbuster

QDMAMAN said:


> So, is it the plane that dropped our air pump?





QDMAMAN said:


> So, is it the plane that dropped our air pump?


yup


----------

